# Гирудотерапия – метод лечения, рекомендованный с рождества Христова



## mariana1977 (26 Мар 2013)

*Гирудотерапия – метод лечения, рекомендованный с рождества Христова*​ 
В основе развития Европейской цивилизации изначально было взято техногенное направление, что способствовало формированию соответствующего мышления и мировоззрения - европейцы мало обращали внимание на энергоинформационную обусловленность всех природных явлений, взаимосвязь человека с энергопотоками Земли и Космоса. В настоящее время более 50% новых заболеваний, регистрируемых в развитых странах, являются осложнениями от техногенных методов лечения, в том числе лекарственной терапии.
В отличие от европейской в восточной медицине существовало понимание того, что в человеческом организме, помимо нервной, сердечно-сосудистой, пищеварительной и других систем имеется и энергетическая система. Так Китайская, Тибетская, Корейская медицины демонстрируют примеры излечения заболеваний, которые с трудом поддаются лечению методами современной европейской медицины. Такой эффект достигается благодаря коррекции параметров энергосистемы человека с помощью воздействия на биологически активные точки путем иглоукалывания, приставления пиявок (герудотерапия), пчёл (аппитерапия).
Так, например, Китайская медицина исходит из того, что:
1. Биологически активные точки на теле человека являются входами в энергетические «сосуды». При возбуждении этих точек усиливаются и направляются потоки энергии, они проходят по энергетическим меридианам и на тонко - материальном уровне восстанавливают поврежденные болезнью функции органов тканей и клеток.
2. Помимо биологически активных точек с кожей человека сообщаются и энергетические центры (чакры), которые являются своеобразными окнами в среду обитания. С их помощью человек обменивается информацией с окружающим миром, получает энергетическую подпитку из вне.
3. Каждый энергоцентр контролирует строго определенную анатомическую территорию тела с расположенными на ней органами и тканями. Искажение работы одного энергоцентра оказывает влияние на деятельность, как всего организма, так и отдельных его органов и систем.
4.Человек, являясь частью окружающего мира, живет в информационно - энергетическом пространстве и взаимодействует с ним посредством энергетических центров. Нарушение контакта со средой обитания является фактором жизненного риска, человек заболевает и проживает меньше отведенного природой и заложенного в генном коде.
Сведения о применении пиявок в лечении больных встречаются в древних письменных источниках за несколько тысяч лет до рождества Христова. Авиценна в «Каконе врачебной науки» указывает, что лечение пиявкой является незаменимым средством целительства при разнообразных заболеваниях: «Пиявки хорошо употреблять при кожных болезнях, как например, при шелудивости, стригущем лишае, рыжих пятнах на коже, веснушках и других заболеваниях».
Вот некоторые примеры. В лечении дисфункции щитовидной железы, начиная от незначительного отека одной или обеих долей и кончая узловыми формами. Проблемы со щитовидной железой могут появляться у женщин с нарушенным менструальным циклом, у людей проживавших или побывавших в зоне Чернобыля, на полигонах по испытанию атомного оружия и других точках с высоким радиационным фоном. При нарушении баланса гормонов щитовидной железы наблюдается общая вялость, сонливость, снижение памяти, выпадение волос, вспыльчивый резкий характер, сердцебиение, боли в области сердца, головные боли, потливость, мышечная слабость, периодическая дрожь во всем теле, плохой сон. В конечном итоге дисфункция щитовидной железы может привести к умственной отсталости.
В комплексном применении гирудотерапии с другими природными факторами:
глина в виде аппликаций, продукты пчеловодства (пыльца, прополис), фитосборы, достигается стойкий положительный результат, без применения гормонов и хирургического вмешательства.
Гирудотерапия чрезвычайна эффективна для стабилизации физического и психоэмоционального состояния людей подвергшихся влиянию радиационного излучения (в т. ч. чернобыльцы).
Гирудотерапией лечат гипертонию - повышение артериального давления, вызванного органическими нарушениями, то есть сбоями в работе систем, отвечающих за регуляцию давления крови. Признаки гипертонии - головная боль, особенно в области затылка, головокружение, быстрая утомляемость, слабость, снижение работоспособности, перепады настроения. Привыкая к своему плохому самочувствию, подавленному состоянию многие люди стараются не обращать на это внимания. А тем временем гипертония прогрессирует. Это хроническое заболевание, которое обусловлено наследственностью, образом жизни, наличием вредных привычек, постоянными тяжелыми физическими и нервными нагрузками. Гипертония развивается не только у людей старшего возраста, но в последние годы наблюдается и у молодых. Осложнения гипертонии приводят к развитию мозговых инсультов, сердечной и почечной недостаточности, инфарктам миокарда. Гирудотерапия легко решает большинство возникших проблем, разжижая гирудином кровь, устраняя очаги застоя, делая сосуды эластичней. Помимо лечения гипертонической болезни, гирудотерапия очень эффективна при гипертонических кризах, которые опасны возникновением инсультов.
Интересно мнение ведущих гирудологов нашей страны на роль и место человека в мире, природе, вселенной. По мнению канд. мед. наук В.А. Савинова, президента ассоциации гирудологов,исходя из Второго закона Термодинамики, человек соотносится с окружающей средой как часть в целом, как открытая система. Именно энергосистема обеспечивает человеку двухстороннюю связь с внешним миром и позволяет черпать информацию и энергию из окружающего пространства.
Среди природных средств, пиявка выделяется универсальностью действий. В ней сосредоточены все необходимые для корректировки жизнедеятельности человека биологически активные вещества, самой природой скомпонованные в такой пропорции, что для устранения заболевания остается приставить пиявку к известным точкам человеческого тела. Воздействие пиявки приводит к нормализации функций организма и избавляет от болей, восстанавливает контакт со средой обитания, природой, единым информационным полем, творцом.
Гирудотерапевтическое направление лечения в MedicalSPA-Курорте «Лаго-Наки» предлагает нашим гостям:
1. Общую энергокоррекцию организма (оздоровление).
2. Лечение дисфункции щитовидной железы, начиная от незначительного отека одной или обеих долей и кончая узловыми формами. Проблемы со щитовидной железой могут появляться у женщин с нарушенным менструальным циклом, у людей проживавших или побывавших в зоне Чернобыля, на полигонах по испытанию атомного оружия и других точках с высоким радиационным фоном.
3. Стабилизацию физического и психоэмоционального состояния людей подвергшихся влиянию радиационного излучения ( в т.ч. Чернобыльцы).
4.  Лечение гипертонии. 
www.******* (ссылка удалена модератором)​


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2013)

Это мнение, а факты есть.
Только факты подтверждаемые и повторяемые.
И какое Ваше мнение-это лечение специфическое или не специфическое.


----------



## линуксоид (29 Мар 2013)

подробней если можно ,только без волшебных и космических свойств слюны кармической пиявки и громких званий и имен.Давайте по попробуем по схеме ---- гирудин за счет N остатка блокирует коферментный центр тромбина -- фибриноген не становится фибрином.Это раз.Теперь давайте дальше ВЫ 2,3,4,5 итд. С интересом почитаю (думаю и другие тоже) .Если можно больше связей и механизмов действия .Жду с интересом..С уважением ,а то я тут за лифтинг и бады хотел от всего сердца отписать ,но тему закрыли(((( и я не успел выразить свое мнение ...


----------

